# Gear Box Oil Pump



## velocette (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi 
On retirement I set up a small hobby machine shop to keep my hands and mind busy
A 10 X 27 lathe with a 6 Speed Gearbox was purchased second hand and installed.

Not being as nimble as I was once thread cutting was a nightmare at 115 rpm so a 
DC motor and speed controller were fitted.

Successful thread cutting achieved started me wondering if the oil supply was adequate at low speeds.

An oil circulating system was to be the answer with 24 volt motor driving a gear type oil pump running at a slower speed supplied with about 6 volts DC.

A strainer that would trap any debris over .004"   0 .1 mm was fitted to the intake an an automotive oil filter fitted to the outlet.

The top cover for the gearbox was discarded and a oil delivery manifold constructed from two 10 mm polycarbonate sheet with gallerys milled and holes drilled with short nylon tubes push fitted in to get the oil to all bearings and gears.


The two sheets where super glued around the edge to prevent any leaks and drilled and tapped and screwed together.

Attached a couple of photos and marked the delivery tubes location.

Eric


----------



## Wizard69 (Jan 29, 2014)

Interesting approach to a problem.  

I know this sounds silly but did you drop your glasses into the sump or is that a bad reflection?


----------



## Krutch (Feb 1, 2014)

Don't get dizzy watching all the pretty gears go 'round n 'round. 
 One of my girlfriends would have!


----------

